# Salzbelastung der Gewässer



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

Mal ne doofe Frage von einem hier definitiv Unwissenden.  Bei K+S wird ja wegen der Salzeinleitungen richtig (Werra, Weser, Nordsee) richtig Wirbel gemacht, weil das viele Salz so nicht gerade ins Süßwasser gehört...

Ich bin ja froh, wenn die bei uns Straßen ordentlich räumen bei Eis und Schnee..

Da fallen ja aber einige Tönnchen Salz an bundesweit.....

Das mit abtauen oder Regen dann logischerweise auch über Bäche und Flüsse "entsorgt" wird...

Da nur wenige Flüsse (und dies dann eher im Tidenbereich, Werra und Weser wg. K+S jetzt mal ausgenommen) "salzig" schmecken, kanns ja (eigentlich) nicht so gravierend sein, oder?

Daher meine Fragen:
Weiss einer (oder kann vermuten/schätzen), wie viele Tonnen Salz so in einem durchschnittlichen Winter auf den Straßen landet?

Weiss einer (oder kann vermuten/schätzen), wie viel davon letztlich in unseren Flüssen, Bächen, Seen und Teichen landet?

Weiss einer (oder kann vermuten/schätzen), welche Auswirkungen das für Fische und ihren Lebensraum/Nahrungsgrundlage hat?


----------



## chef (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Wir wurden mit unserem Verein 2016 gebeten, der Autobahnmeisterei zu helfen, 3 Regenrückhaltebecken abzufischen, da diese saniert werden sollten.
 Deal: Wir fischen ab und können die Fische behalten.
Die Becken waren so zwischen 20 x 30m und 100 x 30m gross.
Das Wasser konnte abgesenkt werden, nicht aber ganz abgelassen werden. Wir haben dann ein Zugnetz verwendet.
In diese Becken wurden offiziell NIE Fische eingesetzt. Die Becken wurden vor 10 -20 Jahren angelegt und jetzt das 1. Mal offiziell abgefischt(Schwarzfischer Spuren waren deutlich zu erkennen). Diese Becken haben KEINEN permanenten Zufluss, nur Regen - Schmelzwasser(SALZ!!!) von der Autobahn.
Auch waren die meisten Becken ziemlich flach, deutlich unter 1 m.
Es war der Knaller, was wir da alles im Netz hatten und zum Teil in grosser Menge: Brassen, Gründlinge, Lauben, Rot-feder/-auge,Giebel(bis 2 Kg), Karpfen(bis 10 Kg), Grasskarpfen(bis 12 Kg), Schleien, Goldfische, Barsche, ZANDER,Blaubandbärblinge, Signalkrebse, Rotwangenschildkröten....
Wenn man denkt wie stark Autobahnen im Winter gesalzen werden.......Wird wohl kaum ein Gewässer mehr Salzeintrag haben wie solche Becken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Das ist ja mal spannend und interessant!!!!

Hätt ich nicht gedacht!

Danke für diese Rückmeldung....

Bin mal gespannt, ob andere Angler andere Erfahrungnen gemacht haben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Scheint da Licht und Schatten zu geben

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auftausalz

Unter Umwelteinflüsse, ab dem 4.Absatz..US Studie aus 2014

Infrastrukturproblem ?


Für D was aus Bayern..allerdings aus 1999

http://www.lfu.bayern.de/wasser/merkblattsammlung/teil3_grundwasser_und_boden/doc/nr_321.pdf

Unter Punkt 4


Verbrauch für D

https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...e/streusalz-verbrauch-auf-deutschen-strassen/

Bundesweiter Durchschnitt (Stand 2014) lag bei rund 1.6 Millionen Tonnen:

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/streusalz-100.html




chef schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt wie stark Autobahnen im Winter gesalzen werden.......Wird wohl kaum ein Gewässer mehr Salzeintrag haben wie solche Becken....



Könnte täuschen..wie schauts entlang der BAB mit vorgesehenen Ablaufmöglichkeiten aus ?

Hab hier quasi die A448 um die Ecke,die ist trotz "Pökelung" Ablauftechnisch besser versorgt,als manch innerstädtische Hauptstraße.


----------



## gründler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weiss einer (oder kann vermuten/schätzen), welche Auswirkungen das für Fische und ihren Lebensraum/Nahrungsgrundlage hat?



Die Weser war damals so Salzig das man Artemia hätte züchten können.

Aber es gab Fische bis der Arzt kommt,beim Stippen hat man sich dumm und dämlich gefangen.

Brassen hatten manchmal Rote Stellen,damals sagte man das kommt vom Salz.

Mittlerweile leiten unsere beiden Berge hier (K&S) nicht mehr soviel ein wie noch damals.

Aber ich habe das vergnügen einen Ein/Auslauf zu befischen,Tag und Nacht sprudelt da das Salzwasser raus und was steht da so vor dem Auslauf...genau.... Waller Hechte Zander Forellen Barsche Aale Döbel Brassen Carps.....usw.die schwimmen sogar in das Rohr hinein.

Also kann es nicht so schlimm für die fische sein,das Salz nicht gerade förderlich ist,sollte bewußt sein.


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Salz ist auch ein gängiges Arzneimittel für bakterielle Infektionen bei fischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das vergnügen einen Ein/Auslauf zu befischen,Tag und Nacht sprudelt da das Salzwasser raus und was steht da so vor dem Auslauf...genau.... Waller Hechte Zander Forellen Barsche Aale Döbel Brassen Carps.....usw.die schwimmen sogar in das Rohr hinein.


Also dass durchaus Süßwasserfische im Brackwasser leben, war mir ja schon klar.

Dass die sich so direkt in den Salzwassereinstrom stellen, hätt ich aber nicht gedacht..

Man lernt echt nie aus!!!!

Danke euch allen.

Und immer her mit mehr, wenn einer noch was weiss!


----------



## chef (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

"Salzbad" :Hmm, war auch auffällig, dass die äusserlich alle top in Schuss waren in den Becken, keine Verpilzungen, Egel,.... Obwohl die seicht und schlammig waren.


----------



## Sneep (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Hallo,

Mein 2.000ster Beitrag, danke (fast) allen für die Geduld. 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das noch erlebe!

Doch nun zum Thema.
Zunächst einmal gibt es jede Menge von Salzen. Salze bestehen aus positiven Kationen und negativen Anionen.

Ich denke wir reden hier nur über das Koch- oder Steinsalz,NaCl. 
Andere Salze sind zum Teil hoch toxisch.

Streusalz muss mindestens 98 % Steinsalz enthalten, der Rest sind Salze, welche die Rieselfähigkeit und die Lagerfähigkeit verbessern.
In der Folge äußere ich mich nur zum Steinsalz.

Aber auch das normale Steinsalz hat für Fische seine Tücken.
Der  Salzgehalt hat extreme Auswirkungen auf den Organismus der Fische. Nicht umsonst gibt es nur sehr wenige Arten, die die Grenze zwischen Süß und Salzwasser überwinden können, wie Aale oder Lachse zum Beispiel. Selbst solche Arten brauchen viel Zeit um sich umzustellen.

Das liegt an einer Eigenschaft des Salzes. Salz stellt in verbunden Gefäßen immer einen Ausgleich bezüglich der Konzentration her. 
Durch diesen osmotischen Druck wird z.B. der Salzgehalt zwischen Fisch und Wasser immer gleich gehalten.
Dadurch ist der Fisch gezwungen Gegenmaßnahmen zu treffen.

Beispiel Süßwasser. Der Fisch ist salziger als die Umgebung. Der Körper lässt Wasser eindringen, mit der Folge, dass der Fisch ständig Wasser abgeben muss um nicht zu platzen. 
Der Süßwasserfisch pinkelt also ständig ins Becken, ein Verhalten, für das andere, zu Recht wie ich meine, sich einen schweren Rüffel vom Bademeister eingefangen haben.:q

 Im Salzwasser hat der Fisch ein ganz anderes Problem. Das  salzige Meerwasser  entzieht dem Körper sein Wasser. Der Salzwasserfisch muss folglich ständig Wasser zuführen, sprich trinken um nicht aus zu trocknen.

Salz ist also nicht harmlos für Fische, aber es ist immer eine Frage der Dosierung. Wenn Fische vor Einläufen von Salzwasser stehen, dann deswegen, weil es dort vermutlich Futter gibt oder Parasiten und Verpilzungen dadurch bekämpft werden.
 Hier kann der Fisch aber auch jeder Zeit weg schwimmen. 
Salzbäder sind bewährte Mittel gegen Verpilzungen, man muss aber Dosierung und Dauer genau beachten.

Wir geben z.B. bei allen Fischtransporten eine kleine Menge Salz ins Transportbecken, das stabilisiert den Fisch beim Transport.

Wohin geht das ganze Salz?
Das Salz gelangt ins Meer bis theoretisch alles Salz angekommen ist oder die Erde vorher untergegangen ist.
Das Wasser steigt als Dampf wieder auf, das Salz ist im Meer aber gefangen.

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*



Sneep schrieb:


> aber es ist immer eine Frage der Dosierung.


Also wie bei Menschen und Alkohol....



Danke für die Infos!!!


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*



chef schrieb:


> Wir wurden mit unserem Verein 2016 gebeten, der Autobahnmeisterei zu helfen, 3 Regenrückhaltebecken abzufischen, da diese saniert werden sollten.
> Deal: Wir fischen ab und können die Fische behalten.
> Die Becken waren so zwischen 20 x 30m und 100 x 30m gross.
> Das Wasser konnte abgesenkt werden, nicht aber ganz abgelassen werden. Wir haben dann ein Zugnetz verwendet.
> ...



Geile Aktion! Hast du noch mehr Bilder? Finde solche Kleinstgewässer immer extrem spannend!


----------



## chef (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> .. Hast du noch mehr Bilder?..


Ich selber nicht.Die Kollegen aber.
Ja sehr interessant, können im Frühjahr noch 2 Becken leer machen, mal sehen ;-)


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Ich kann nur betreffend des streusalzes im winter aus westfalen etwas berichten. Es liegt ca. 25 jahre zurück, wo wir uns in der landesanstalt für fischerei in albaum über dieses thema unterhalten haben - ich habe dort mein fischereiberater schein gemacht. Da wurde erwähnt: daß bei der schneeschmelze im frühjar z.b. auf der autobahn im sauerland, das dreckwasser bzw. salzwasser  über die kleinen bächen die in die täler zu den flüssen wie z.b. die lenne fließt.  
Problem dabei war, das zu der zeit die forellen laichen. Die folge ist, daß der laich verpilzte - d.h. die bachforelle konnte sich selbst nicht mehr vermehren - deshalb stand die bachforelle auf der roten liste. Das ist noch bei mir hängen geblieben. Zu der zeit hatte das land noch keine auffangbecken für das dreckwasser angelegt.
Wie es heute aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich mich nicht mehr aktiv damit befasse.
Salz ist also ein kleines problem außer beim salzhering.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Komme aus Bad Bevensen, bekannt für die Jod Sole Quelle-das Wasser aus dem Thermalbad wurde auch früher ungefiltert in den Fluss abgelassen ( stossweise) zu der Zeit waren immer große Karpfen und Aländer(50cm +) da am Rohr, seit dem das Salzwasser nicht mehr so kommt sind die Aländer weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

und die Karpfen noch da?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das salzwasserfische in den zufluessen der fluesse gehen um parasiten loszuwerden.
Im Helford river kannst Wolfsbarsche bei flut bis 20 PFUND sehen. Die duerfen dort nicht beangelt werden.
Kann mir vorstellen das beim salzwasserzufluss das gleiche passiert mit suesswasserfische und das Salzwasser betaeubt kleine lebewesen und kleine Fische, die dann leichte beute sind


----------



## Sneep (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Salzbelastung der Gewässer*

Hallo,

In der Fischzucht werden Hauterkrankungen und Verpilzungen auch mit Salzbädern  behandelt. Das Salz hat die Eigenschaft die Schleimhaut zu verstärken und zu festigen. Das dient unter anderem der Abwehr von Außenparasiten wie der Karpfenlaus.
Es macht den Fisch auch stabiler beim Transport, wenn man eine kleine Menge Salz ins Transportwasser gibt.

Wenn ich mir die Beispiele anschaue, fällt auf, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob die Fische  sich dem Salz zeitweise und freiwillig aussetzen oder gezwungen sind das Salz über längere Zeit zu ertragen. So kann der Forellenlaich dem nicht ausweichen.  Wenn er das könnte, könnte die Meerforelle auch gleich in der Ostsee laichen.
Es gibt in NL eine Saiblingspopulaton in in einem brackigen , abgesperrten Meeresarm. Die laichen in der Nähe von Süßwasserquellen am Grund.
Einen Reproduktionserfolg gab es aber noch nie.  

Wenn Fische hingegen salzhaltige Einleitungen aufsuchen, wissen sie vermutlich, dass ihnen das gut bekommt. Wir gehen in die Sauna, die Fische ins Salzbad.
Auf Dauer können wir beide das nicht ertragen, für eine gewisse Zeit ist es aber positiv.

sNeeP


----------

